# Looking: Horse boarding around Southern Illinois



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

I live in Carbondale/Murphysboro area and I am really needing to find a sane place to board my horses...again. I was boarding my horses at my landlords place for almost 4 years, but the drought this past summer has driven everyone crazy! My landlord was charging us and extra 25$ for water(which I can sort of understand) and 25$ for hay he wasn't even buying. It was "hey" he harvested himself and it is really crappy stuff. He also was limiting my riding ability by buying silly cows and leaving them in the arena for whatever reason. So we left and found a new place. I made a verbal agreement with him that we'd pay 100$(my previous boarding fee) for each horse(I had three, then bought another so it is currently 4 horses) and I would tune up a couple of his mares he was trying to sell. Two of these mares(out of 7-8 I think) were started, but they were started pretty terribly and I had to backtrack all the way to the beginning. He also wanted between 800-1500$ for unbroke, rather ugly looking mares and when they wouldn't sell(because people expect more out of a horse at that price) and they weren't getting it, he would blame me for it. 

Long story short, he has been expecting me to ride his horses in the current weather, which is between 20-35 degrees F with ice in the arena that he hasn't dragged and has three horses in the arena that two are injured and one is very pregnant. So now he told me our deal is off and expects 150$ for all four horses. I've already been trying to sell one because this(and poor pairing for my mum) and 150$ is just too much for three horses and the dropping quality of the facility. 

So I am in search of a new place to board. Willing to travel up to about 20-25 miles from Carbondale/Murphysboro. My top limit is 125$ and I am not looking for anything fancy. Looking for pasture board only, preferably with a shelter, a tack space and an outdoor area and/or round pen. I provide my own grain and will water horses. Will also trade work for board if possible. Feeling a little desperate at this point. Best way to get a hold of me is my cell phone (815)3750404.

Thanks!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to post this on a local site but leave out the drama, dont bad mouth anyone or no one will want you around. place an ad.. looking for boarding whatever $, will supply my own .what ever it is you supply ...., possible trade of work for board or part board.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck finding a facility. Just have to say... $150 per horse is very cheap in most areas. $150 for four horses is basically unheard of- unless you are boarding with a friend or working off a ton of the board. Maybe it is just really cheap where you are, but it may be hard to find board cheaper than that. 

Edit: after a little bit of research online for horse boarding stables online, it seems like the average for your area is around $200 for stall boarding and $130 for pasture boarding. This place has very reasonably priced board, $90 for pasture per horse. 
Boarding - ** Rolling Hills Farm and Equine


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm in S IL, and most of the boarding barns I looked at here were in the $200-$350 range for pasture or stall board at friendly, drama free places. Maybe place on ad on Craigslist to find out about folks who have private properties they might be willing to rent out rather than public boarding facilities?

Feel free to PM me if you want to here about some of the places I know about around here, although they are all more expensive than your initially suggested price range.


----------

